# Introducing The [CR0], our first branded clothing product



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 5, 2020)

> I’ve always wanted to do some kind of swag over the years, but I never actually put it in motion. For 2020, I have decided that I will be releasing new clothing items with unique designs quarterly. I have a bunch of ideas that are unique from one another.
> The first shirt is ‘The [CR0]’. This will be a one-time run, making it a limited edition. Once I have more items available, I will have a storefront, but this shirt will never appear there.
> This is just another way for readers and our community to support this site.
> The shirts and hoodie feature the oft-requested Canon RF 10-1000mm f/1.0L IS USM 1.4x – 2.0x. Canon decided that the EF version was a no go and switched development over to the RF mount.
> *Check out The [CR0] at our Bonfire Store*



Continue reading...


----------



## Franklyok (Feb 5, 2020)

Vaporware marketing must go on


----------



## YuengLinger (Feb 5, 2020)

I'm in! Medium, please.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 5, 2020)

Take my money. T-shirt me.

[beep boop beep] Done.

Top tip if you are picky about how clothing fits (like I tend to be these days): check the t-shirt collar tags of any t-shirts you bought in the last five years. There's an odd chance you might have one of these Next Level branded ones -- turns out I had quite a few. 

- A


----------



## azizjhn (Feb 5, 2020)

It is a bit too early for April fool jokes


----------



## slclick (Feb 5, 2020)

This one's not for me but I'm excited to see what comes up in the future. Good luck!


----------



## ThomsA (Feb 5, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Soooo ... how can I find out about shipping costs to Europe ;-) ?


----------



## Architect1776 (Feb 5, 2020)

How much?


----------



## NetMage (Feb 5, 2020)

I have enough short sleeve T-shirts but if you ever have long sleeves.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2020)

Design suggestions:

- A vague image of a unicorn emerging from smoke
- An ibis in crosshairs
- Image of AHSanford holding a new 50mm f/1.4 with a big red line through it


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 5, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Design suggestions:
> 
> - A vague image of a unicorn emerging from smoke
> - An ibis in crosshairs
> - Image of AHSanford holding a new 50mm f/1.4 with a big red line through it


These are awesome ideas!

I'll add one more...

on the front - Canon is *******!!!
on the back - Either a pairing of the R5/RF85mm f1.2L IS & R6/RF70-200mm f2.8L IS or just the 1DX Mk III w/EF 400mm f2.8L Mk III. 

Of course my idea might need some kind of licensing arrangement w/CANON.


----------



## FramerMCB (Feb 5, 2020)

So how do I order one?


----------



## Pape (Feb 5, 2020)

i hope canon sees this and makes objective with plastic lenses.


----------



## Stuart (Feb 5, 2020)

F1.0 10 to 1000mm - shame its not a pancake zoom UUSM lens.


----------



## Kit. (Feb 5, 2020)

Shouldn't ...-1000mm f/1.0 be at least one meter (metre) in width?


----------



## ethanz (Feb 5, 2020)

How about some kind of Canon crushing a Sony into the ground?


----------



## Kit. (Feb 5, 2020)

ethanz said:


> How about some kind of Canon crushing a Sony into the ground?


Why advertise Sony?


----------



## joestopper (Feb 5, 2020)

Not so sure I need the shirt. But I want that lens! 
But I better upgrade to heavy duty pickup truck to 'carry' it around ...


----------



## SteveC (Feb 5, 2020)

joestopper said:


> Not so sure I need the shirt. But I want that lens!
> But I better upgrade to heavy duty pickup truck to 'carry' it around ...



Nah, because it will fit in your pocket.

And cost $799.

Or Canon is *******.


----------



## LensFungus (Feb 5, 2020)

If you wanna make money, put that lens on underpants.


----------



## jolyonralph (Feb 5, 2020)

What, no EF 50mm f/1.4 IS option?


----------



## edoorn (Feb 5, 2020)

If you would’ve made a shirt with the R5 specs about two months ago it would be considered as vaporware as this thing


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 5, 2020)

jolyonralph said:


> What, no EF 50mm f/1.4 IS option?




Well hold on now. 

That is a real thing.

- A


----------



## tron (Feb 5, 2020)

FramerMCB said:


> These are awesome ideas!
> 
> I'll add one more...
> 
> ...


Whaaaat! If it's not with the 600mm f4L MkIII I will not wear it!


----------



## beachcolonist (Feb 5, 2020)

Unattractive and uninteresting. Plus imprints with that much solid ink are generally uncomfortable to wear. The brand "Canonrumors" is not something anyone respects so much they would wear it's name, it's an annoying and redundant disseminator of vague empty rumors, where fanboys post drooling and fantasy. That said suckers are born every minute.


----------



## Jethro (Feb 5, 2020)

beachcolonist said:


> Unattractive and uninteresting. Plus imprints with that much solid ink are generally uncomfortable to wear. The brand "Canonrumors" is not something anyone respects so much they would wear it's name, it's an annoying and redundant disseminator of vague empty rumors, where fanboys post drooling and fantasy. That said suckers are born every minute.


----------



## slclick (Feb 5, 2020)

beachcolonist said:


> Unattractive and uninteresting. Plus imprints with that much solid ink are generally uncomfortable to wear. The brand "Canonrumors" is not something anyone respects so much they would wear it's name, it's an annoying and redundant disseminator of vague empty rumors, where fanboys post drooling and fantasy. That said suckers are born every minute.



Another 'fun at parties' moment brought to you by Debbie Downer


----------



## Bishop80 (Feb 5, 2020)

This thread has [CR0] in the titie, so are the shirts a CR0 or CR3? 








Canon Rumors - Your best source for Canon rumors, leaks and gossip


Hello readers. This is a rumors site, not everything you read here should be taken as fact unless we say so! Below is an explanation of our ratings for po




www.canonrumors.com





Joking aside, neat idea. I would prefer a smaller logo or maybe even a shirt with just the term "[CR0]" or similar on the pocket area


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 5, 2020)

beachcolonist said:


> Unattractive and uninteresting. Plus imprints with that much solid ink are generally uncomfortable to wear. The brand "Canonrumors" is not something anyone respects so much they would wear it's name, it's an annoying and redundant disseminator of vague empty rumors, where fanboys post drooling and fantasy. That said suckers are born every minute.




Sir, this is an Arby's.

- A


----------



## slclick (Feb 5, 2020)

ahsanford said:


> Sir, this is an Arby's.
> 
> - A


----------



## brad-man (Feb 5, 2020)

Where's the filter size that Canon always puts on the front?


----------



## HeavyPiper (Feb 5, 2020)

Wish they had tall sizes...


----------



## dolina (Feb 5, 2020)

Do you have this in 800mm?


----------



## Quarkcharmed (Feb 6, 2020)

ethanz said:


> How about some kind of Canon crushing a Sony into the ground?


Like this?


----------



## Groundhog (Feb 6, 2020)

Bishop80 said:


> I would prefer a smaller logo or maybe even a shirt with just the term "[CR0]" or similar on the pocket area



I would prefer [CR3] to caption myself but the more restrained design would be really nice.


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 6, 2020)

The DR appears to be lacking...


----------



## beachcolonist (Feb 6, 2020)

slclick said:


> Another 'fun at parties' moment brought to you by Debbie Downer


Your car on fire is not a reason run to the store for marshmallows.


----------



## slclick (Feb 6, 2020)

beachcolonist said:


> Your car on fire is not a reason run to the store for marshmallows.


Ick, you know they're made from hooves and horns, right?


----------



## briangus (Feb 8, 2020)

Spotted this in Bangkok branch of Uniglo
Must be popular as one 3 left and non in my size.


----------

